# 2020 | Warm Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

Happy New Year TLF!

Post up your warm season lawn photos here! :thumbup:


----------



## erdons

Dormant tifsport in So Cal


----------



## Redtwin

Semi-dormant Tifway 419.


----------



## WNC_WHEE

Warm and cool season grass with a little snow. Bermuda is Yukon, mild winter to date.


----------



## zcabe

Needs a trim. All this warm weather lately it's growing out of control.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Waiting on February to start my leveling job. As long as Mother Nature complies.


----------



## Teej

Partially dormant common bermuda in SoCal.


----------



## FDee

Dormant zoysia lawn. Interestingly, all of the new growth from a lawn plug I potted in the plantar is still as green as can be.


----------



## SWB

A shot from one of the security cameras shows my dead back lawn with the rye I planted, I spent about 1/2 of the day putzing around the house and then we sat out back drinking our hot chocolate staring at the new condos across the field that we despise. Life s good.


----------



## J_nick

When dad helps build the snowman... you can kinda see the grass :lol:


----------



## Dangerlawn

Fully dormant Bermuda that was painted green back in early November.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

J_nick said:


> When dad helps build the snowman... you can kinda see the grass :lol:


Cherry picker, LOL! Me being South of you in OKC, my grass hasn't gone fully dormant. I have so much green still, it's been such an odd winter season this year!


----------



## JPorter

erdons said:


> Dormant tifsport in So Cal


Honest question to learn, I'm out in Temecula, mine is also dorment. Why mow right now? (Promise Im not trying to be a smarta** ha)


----------



## erdons

I never really gave it a mow at the end of the year during November/December, it looked kinda dormant and bushy so I wanted to first of all give it a nice even cut and also open it up for the warmer weather we were about to start having. I'm starting to green up already. I mowed on Monday...


----------



## Dozer32

Looking forward to this again!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Dozer32 said:


> Looking forward to this again!


That looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P

Dozer32 said:


> Looking forward to this again!


I noticed your other post with the partial green up. What is the length of time from the two pictures? This one is looking YOTM worthy.


----------



## Jace

New here so if this is in the wrong place let me know. It's was my yard last summer, mowed with John Deere 2500A triplex


----------



## Ware

Jace said:


> New here so if this is in the wrong place let me know. It's was my yard last summer, mowed with John Deere 2500A triplex


Welcome to TLF! Looks great - can't wait to see it this season!


----------



## Cajun71163

Cleaned the lawn up to .5 waiting and waiting for a green - up. The grandson is helping.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Jace said:


> New here so if this is in the wrong place let me know. It's was my yard last summer, mowed with John Deere 2500A triplex


Nice!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> Happy New Year TLF!
> 
> Post up your warm season lawn photos here! :thumbup:


Very nice! My golden lawn would be an embarrassment :lol:


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Very nice! My golden lawn would be an embarrassment :lol:


There is a certain beauty to a completely dormant Bermuda that is all "golden" with no green patches.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! My golden lawn would be an embarrassment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a certain beauty to a completely dormant Bermuda that is all "golden" with no green patches.
Click to expand...

Agree if it's all golden. I do have some green but not nearly as bad as in the past. I feel I'm making headway on the weeds for sure!


----------



## PokeGrande

#coronaviruslife


----------



## Slim 1938

PokeGrande said:


> #coronaviruslife


Holy crap that is nice and flat. Well done


----------



## w0lfe

Been itching to get back outside..... Traditional Oklahoma weather goes from very warm, to torrential rain, to temps in the 20s....


----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon in Atlanta coming along nicely. Plan to aerate and sand in about a month. Should be almost fully green by then.


----------



## WNC_WHEE

Starting to wake up just a tiny bit. Likely be around 15 April.


----------



## EricInGA

Used the extra time at home to refresh the pine straw and scalp the bermuda. Anxiously waiting the green up! It's starting to come thru!!


----------



## Thisguy




----------



## boots4321

Trimmed the over seeded PRG @ .75. Sprayed FAS and PGR @ .5 per 1k. Trimmed and fluffed beds.


----------



## boots4321

Trimmed the over seeded PRG @ .75. Sprayed FAS and PGR @ .5 per 1k. Trimmed and fluffed beds. Put out American flags.


----------



## PokeGrande

@Slim 1938 , thank you.

PRG loves the Oklahoma spring.


----------



## Jacob_S

Current view of the back


----------



## PokeGrande

Tried something different.


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Thisguy

Mowed


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what coronabuxx can do for your lawn care.


----------



## Bmossin

Got my mow on Sunday. Bermuda is waking up nice! Used the 260B.


----------



## Lawnboy_03




----------



## Ren




----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ren Looks Awesome!

Whats your HOC?


----------



## Ren

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Ren Looks Awesome!
> 
> Whats your HOC?


@ENC_Lawn 
Thanks! its bench set at 1/2" right now. This lawn looks "flat" but it needs to be smoothed out really bad. This will be its 1st full year and i have not sand leveled yet, luckily we just had a ton of rain that settled all the low spots. Thinking im going to do a legit level next month in the back and the front once it really heats up (front gets all sorts of shade and is about a month behind in terms of green up).

Im thinking ill go 3/8" after its smoothed out... :twisted:


----------



## PokeGrande

Ren said:


>


 :thumbup:

What are the dimensions? Looks like a sporting field! Is that your barn?


----------



## Ren

PokeGrande said:


> What are the dimensions? Looks like a sporting field! Is that your barn?


@PokeGrande

I forget the exact dims, but its like 35' x 135', if any of my friends or family actually wanted to play football (instead of just watching it) i swear i would paint lines. For now i think im going to order a set of bocce balls, lol.

Yes, thats my race barn i built in the back, its still work in progress but maybe ill post in the garage thread.


----------



## MarkV

Kind of a lawn pic. I just thought it was a cool timing. #NeedMoreSand


----------



## Redtwin

Tifway 419 at .3" HOC.


----------



## Hollandbt

My son was able to help with the spring scalp last week on a nice day in Oklahoma City. Would've liked to get a bit lower, but this was the lowest setting on the mower.


----------



## XLT_66

We're getting nice and green these days. Put down some GreenTRX about a week ago and she's growing quickly now.

(Also don't know why these look like they're got funky filters going on)


----------



## Don_Bass

Grass is finally coming out of dormancy & Recovering From Celsius App. Haven't Fertilize Yet. Hoc @ 3/8


----------



## thegiftedgreek

First *real* post. Dethatched, scalped, and mowed at 3/4". Approx 2 year old tifway or tiftuf (builder is unsure lol). 
 Does someone have a good solution for spot treatment of dog urine? You can see the darker brown in the middle. I've since stopped taking them to the same spot trying to let it heal. Some more shots. 
 And I finally renovated the backyard and got Tifway 419 installed this past Monday.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Lawnboy_03 said:


>


Love the oaks you have growing. How does the bermuda do when the trees have all their leaves out?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> Tifway 419 at .3" HOC.


Hot damn that's nice!! Can't believe how green and thick it is already. Makes my lawn look like it's completely dormant.


----------



## smurg

Took a quick pic after a run last night. Darkness helps hide the spring dead spot.


----------



## Ren

1/2"


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Decided to take a break from work and go teach PE today. Perfect since I am post scalp.


----------



## Redtwin

Philly_Gunner said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tifway 419 at .3" HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn that's nice!! Can't believe how green and thick it is already. Makes my lawn look like it's completely dormant.
Click to expand...

It helps that I took the pic in the evening when the sun was low. It is definitely thick though. I did my first PGR app yesterday. I was cutting every other day and was still cutting too much off.

Thanks for the complement.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tifway 419 at .3" HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn that's nice!! Can't believe how green and thick it is already. Makes my lawn look like it's completely dormant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps that I took the pic in the evening when the sun was low. It is definitely thick though. I did my first PGR app yesterday. I was cutting every other day and was still cutting too much off.
> 
> Thanks for the complement.
Click to expand...

Gives me something to work very, very hard towards. If you don't mind me asking, have you leveled, do you reel mow and how many seasons do you have in this lawn? I'm only on season two and sometimes its discouraging to see such awesome lawns and then walk outside. 😂


----------



## Redtwin

Thanks, @Philly_Gunner. My lawn got practically destroyed in Hurricane Michael at the end of my second season with the full backyard in Bermuda. I had to sod it in sections over several seasons. I spent all last year working on smoothing out where several stumps were ripped out of the ground and damage from falling trees/fences/neighbor's carport. The hurricane recovery is what brought me to this forum so that is at least one good thing to come out of it. It is still very bumpy and after this last sanding, I realized that I have a lot of organic debris that is breaking down below the surface and settling, so leveling will not stop for several years. Last year I was able to smooth it out enough to get my HOC down to .5" towards the end of the summer. After this latest leveling, I am down to .3" but probably won't keep it there for long. I'm mainly keeping it super low to piss off my neighbor's zoysia that is trying to spread and a few areas of common bermuda that are not enjoying the lower HOC. I use a very old and beat up GM1000 greens mower. I will probably eventually ease it back up to .5" HOC. I got a really good head start this year because it never really went dormant over the winter.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Gave it a cut today. Still waking up in Upstate South Carolina. I am getting an invasion though. I think it's TTTF from my neighbor. I have a swell drainage area in the back that I've hit a couple times with Image and it's still going strong. It's going to be a problem area as a good portion of my lawn and all of my neighbor's lawn drains to that area. Glad it's in the back!


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Sorry, photos


----------



## Buster

Bermuda coming in! First fert went down yesterday.


----------



## Travisfray




----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Travisfray looks good. I grew up in st. Augustine many years ago. Cool to see someone from the "old town" on here.


----------



## Travisfray

We moved here about 6 years ago and love it. If it's been a while since you've been back you probably wouldn't recognize it with all the construction going on


----------



## ZeonJNix

The Zeon is really starting to come along now. Warm days ahead. Cut at 5/8


----------



## Lawnboy_03

jasonbraswell said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the oaks you have growing. How does the bermuda do when the trees have all their leaves out?
Click to expand...

Pretty good actually. I have had numerous trees cut down to make sure it get's enough sun. I did go with TifTuf as I had read that it does the best in shade. I'm waiting for it get warm enough to scalp and level. Will probably buy a reel mower to just do the immediate back yard.


----------



## Ren

Welded my bail bar bracket back together so i could get this down to 3/8" right before the last rain we are expecting this week.


----------



## joerob2211

Mowed, weedeat, edge


----------



## Saints

Travisfray said:


>


That Empire is looking sweet. What is your HOC? I have Empire in my front yard and haven't been able to get stripes like that yet.


----------



## EOppie

Travisfray said:


>


Glad to see another Empire Zoysia lawn on here looking amazing!

I have a micro-sized strip in comparison to everyone on here :lol:


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## TN Hawkeye

Travisfray said:


> We moved here about 6 years ago and love it. If it's been a while since you've been back you probably wouldn't recognize it with all the construction going on


We were last there in October 2018. A lot had changed. I grew up out US1 off of Wildwood Drive. That area hadn't grown a whole lot. I didn't even recognize 312 from us1 to 207. A1A was a bit different. Was glad to see some of the old haunts were still there (Beachcomber, oasis, sunset grill, schooners, o' steens).


----------



## anthonybilotta

Filling in nicely 10 days post leveling


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Long summer ahead, damage from last summer heat/drought on a newly sodded lawn(June 2019) Laid down PreM and have been hitting it with post herb. Not putting out Milorganite yet, want the grass to wake a little more. Took soil sample and waiting on results so I get a real good picture of micro needs. It just doesn't look good right now...


----------



## Cavan806




----------



## Redtwin

@Cavan806 That looks AWESOME!


----------



## Awebster54

Just hit my St Aug with some Flashdance. Looking pretty dark. 
Also strategically took this picture to hide my fungal problem.


----------



## PokeGrande

Redtwin said:


> @Cavan806 That looks AWESOME!


Ditto!


----------



## thelawnpirate

Stripes starting to come through, bare spots from previous trees making progress,


----------



## Travisfray

Saints said:


> Travisfray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Empire is looking sweet. What is your HOC? I have Empire in my front yard and haven't been able to get stripes like that yet.
Click to expand...

Thank you that was 1 1/8" I've taken it down to 5/8" now but doesn't stripe as good


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


>


I was just sitting here watching that...


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just sitting here watching that...
Click to expand...

Fun times! Not looking forward to see what possible roof damage I have.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Sprayed some iron two days ago, really seeing the difference now


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## tnbison

Coming in pretty well this year. Fighting a lot of brown patch(not shown). 1" with rotary


----------



## Jameshtx

From today, no filters. Had chinch bug damage last summer that I'm trying to fix. Backyard sod freshly laid sixty days ago


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Reel mowed the front lawn yesterday.


----------



## Alex_18

ENC_Lawn said:


> Reel mowed the front lawn yesterday.


Looking good bro. 7/8"??


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Alex_18 Thanks bud...I didn't measure it recently but I'm guessing around 1/2 inch?

@SGrabs33 any idea of a HOC rough estimate on 3rd notch from the lowest cut with the front roller in the middle slot?


----------



## SGrabs33

@ENC_Lawn ill try and remember to check it with the HOC gauge tomorrow.


----------



## dubyadubya87

St. Augustine back yard, 2" HOC with Scott's 16" reel. A few bare spots dressed with top soil. Front yard not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## mrigney

I clearly have some work to do w/the weeds.....a lot of poa this spring and some sedge. Just ordered Certainty....plan is to blanket spray next weekend once temps warm up (39 yesterday morning in Alabama in the middle third of May...only the 3rd time that's happened here in the last 40 years!).


----------



## Meximusprime

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Alex_18 Thanks bud...I didn't measure it recently but I'm guessing around 1/2 inch?
> 
> @SGrabs33 any idea of a HOC rough estimate on 3rd notch from the lowest cut with the front roller in the middle slot?


There is 8 slots on Cali standard(8th not used). If you are in middle I think I saw on manual that would be around 5/8?


----------



## jasonbraswell

Bump this thread back to the top.
Bermuda is finally waking up from the cool spring. Fresh app of 24-0-11 w/iron did wonders with some rain.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Pictures 5 days apart. Amazing what some Penterra, Humic/Fulvic and a little rain will do. Not sure my 419 has ever been this green.


----------



## FlaDave




----------



## ENC_Lawn

Before and after Reel mowed with the California Trimmer.

Before



After


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## Redtwin

#SeedHeadStripes


----------



## falainwest

PokeGrande said:


> @Slim 1938 , thank you.
> 
> PRG loves the Oklahoma spring.


Great lawn. How long have you had the Swardsman Electra and how do you like it so far? I am thinking on getting one but just have not been able to find enough reviews/feedback about the machine.


----------



## Dozer32




----------



## Rippyro

I love looking at all of the incredible jobs y'all have done on your lawns. I'm not new to mowing, but I'm new to just about everything else. Looking forward to sharing photos with y'all in the future. For now it's the uphill struggle haha so much to do, but it's probably not happening this week. Here's a sneak peak at what's being banished from the lawn.













Luckily the forecast this week is great. :roll:


----------



## falainwest

Philly_Gunner said:


> Pictures 5 days apart. Amazing what some Penterra, Humic/Fulvic and a little rain will do. Not sure my 419 has ever been this green.


This looks great. Which humic/fulvic brand did you use and where did you but it?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

falainwest said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures 5 days apart. Amazing what some Penterra, Humic/Fulvic and a little rain will do. Not sure my 419 has ever been this green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great. Which humic/fulvic brand did you use and where did you but it?
Click to expand...

Appreciate it! It's Kelp 4 Less and eBay. $32 for a gallon.


----------



## Meximusprime

My 3 week old celebration in backyard cut at 1 inch for now with Cali trimmer. Planning to sand level hopefully this weekend so I can start cutting around 3/4 which is doable now but very bumpy.

First pic is day one, side yard is mostly older celebration that was moved from main backyard and last one is my homemade leveling tool which is the smaller pallet that Cali trimmer was delivered on.


----------



## RDZed

The nitrogen and iron I put down 3 days ago is really making the Bermuda pop.




Need to work on the edging wen the weather breaks.


----------



## Travisfray




----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Brodgers88

Latitude 36 Bermuda 7/16" hoc


----------



## Cdub5_

Brodgers88 said:


> Latitude 36 Bermuda 7/16" hoc


Wow!


----------



## Don_Bass

LBK_419 said:


>


Awesome lawn 👍


----------



## Don_Bass

Brodgers88 said:


> Latitude 36 Bermuda 7/16" hoc


Beautiful Lawn 👍


----------



## LBK_419

Don_Bass said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome lawn 👍
Click to expand...

@Don_Bass 
Thank you!


----------



## southernguy311

I'm rotary mowing everything this year, but still look sharp. I def need to edge though ☺


----------



## Rick817

She's looking good so far.


----------



## harold56

@southerguy311. What HOC? Those are the best stripes Ive seen from a rotary mower. Much better than bermuda.


----------



## southernguy311

2nd notch on Honda HRX. 1.25 I think 
Sharp contrast to previous years where I was around .5 or below with a reel.



harold56 said:


> @southerguy311. What HOC? Those are the best stripes Ive seen from a rotary mower. Much better than bermuda.


----------



## dentalschoolkid

Same day, one year apart. Thank you to everyone on this forum.

June 6, 2019




June 6, 2020


----------



## Brodgers88

Cdub5_ said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latitude 36 Bermuda 7/16" hoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
Click to expand...




Don_Bass said:


> Beautiful Lawn 👍


@Cdub5_ @Don_Bass Thanks!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed Royal Zoysia at .5" HOC


----------



## somathnao

Post Mow-lawn
HOC 5/8"
Loving the summer weather in North GA.
Hating the dollar spots.


----------



## Redtwin

Mowed wet between storm bands from TS Cristobal. HOC currently 3/8". It's still rebounding at 68%.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

I need a little help. TifGrand sod installed by builder 1 year ago. Have areas that are struggling with green up due to very thin soil. Some areas looks like the only usable soil was laid with the sod. Can you work soil level up, meaning I have to level these areas anyway. Use screened top soil instead of sand in these areas to build soil level having grass grow up through just like it would with sand. Good idea or no?


----------



## Redtwin

I'd still level with sand and let the root cycle build your soil naturally. It looks drought stressed and HOC looks pretty high for Tifgrand. There's no way you are mowing it low enough with the HRX to make Tifgrand happy. Do a tuna can challenge to see how much water it is getting. Add a day or two if needed.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

We've had 7 inches of rain on the 10 days. I can get a screwdriver about an inch down in the areas that are having the most trouble. Also, by street was the construction enterance and it was rack and rip rap all over. I don't think they got it dug out before they did finish grade. Water hits is and just runs off.


----------



## LBK_419

Holding steady at 1/4"


----------



## rntaylo

Zeon finally starting to take off. Was put down about 4-5 weeks ago. Cutting at about 1.5"


----------



## Hollandbt

It's finally getting warm enough in Oklahoma for the bermuda to fill in.


----------



## parshisa

i don't think my lawn ever looked that good. Milo, XGN and mowing 2-3 times a week doing it's thing


----------



## acegator

That is some nice looking Tifway man good job.



LBK_419 said:


> Holding steady at 1/4"


----------



## T2inNC

The wife took a shot of the heavy dew a few mornings ago.


----------



## anthonybilotta

just waiting for my cup and flag to arrive!


----------



## StormTrooper86

Nice mow after the rain. Also fertilized yesterday.


----------



## DeliveryMan

@anthonybilotta

I am dying to know what height of cut you are at -- I have TifTuff as well and would kill for that yard

-DeliveryMan


----------



## anthonybilotta

DeliveryMan said:


> @anthonybilotta
> 
> I am dying to know what height of cut you are at -- I have TifTuff as well and would kill for that yard
> 
> -DeliveryMan


Bench HOC is ".25" However my actual HOC is somewhere between 0.2 and .03. Need to do a bit more leveling to get it to be more consistent. But it works for putting !


----------



## southernbuckeye

@anthonybilotta that's terrific, don't think I've seen TifTuf cut that low. Looks great!


----------



## Redtwin

southernbuckeye said:


> @anthonybilotta that's terrific, don't think I've seen TifTuf cut that low. Looks great!


Ben Simms had a TifTuf area on his Lawn Tips Youtube channel that he cut a 5mm (about .2") and it was starting to look good before the Australian winter started.


----------



## southernbuckeye

Redtwin said:


> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> @anthonybilotta that's terrific, don't think I've seen TifTuf cut that low. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Simms had a TifTuf area on his Lawn Tips Youtube channel that he cut a 5mm (about .2") and it was starting to look good before the Australian winter started.
Click to expand...

Wow, that's awesome. Gives me something to strive for


----------



## anthonybilotta

southernbuckeye said:


> @anthonybilotta that's terrific, don't think I've seen TifTuf cut that low. Looks great!


Thanks ! Given that I don't have as much time to play golf this year do to a new addition to the family, I thought this could be a good way to keep sharp :thumbup:


----------



## RangersFC

Starting to fill in after 10,000 lbs of sand 3-4 weeks ago. Hoping for a good summer. I was sober when laying down those stripes :lol:


----------



## Jameshtx




----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Getting the Primo on fairways before we get too wet to mow.


----------



## RDZed

Seed heads are starting to show...





PGR'd 10 days ago and havent cut since. Its maybe 1.25" after an initial .75 cut.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Pennington seed


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## TNTurf

RDZed said:


> Seed heads are starting to show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGR'd 10 days ago and havent cut since. Its maybe 1.25" after an initial .75 cut.


Looks good but it looks like it time for blades or blade sharpening. The tips are showing a lot of tear. Color is great.


----------



## wking

First year lawn, this site is a tremendous depth of information! Definitely wouldn't have the lawn I do without finding this site 6 months before we started our build. Spoon feed .24#/M yesterday with some iron.

Devils strip is a pain due to improper grade. Hoping to do a spot level this weekend on the right front after a full level a month ago. She is still trying to fill in some of the thicker sanded areas due to weird temps here in NC.


----------



## RDZed

TNTurf said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seed heads are starting to show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGR'd 10 days ago and havent cut since. Its maybe 1.25" after an initial .75 cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but it looks like it time for blades or blade sharpening. The tips are showing a lot of tear. Color is great.
Click to expand...

Yeah man. That was the last spring cut with the highlift/bagging blades. Swapped them out with the summer mulch blades since.


----------



## DesertLawn

I was going through my emails and found pics of my house from when my wife and I were going through the buying process. Happy with the progress I've made thanks to this forum.

Then:


Now:


----------



## Cdub5_

very nice @DesertLawn !


----------



## RussellJ

DesertLawn said:


> I was going through my emails and found pics of my house from when my wife and I were going through the buying process. Happy with the progress I've made thanks to this forum.
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> Now:


this is fantastic.


----------



## DesertLawn

Thanks @Cdub5_ and @RussellJ


----------



## Meximusprime

Almost 2 weeks after using Sunjoe to dethatch and mini scalp.


----------



## acegator

Alright I just need you to transplant your lawn to mine.. 

Great color



RangersFC said:


> Starting to fill in after 10,000 lbs of sand 3-4 weeks ago. Hoping for a good summer. I was sober when laying down those stripes :lol:


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## Cdub5_

@LBK_419 like carpet! That is very flat looking, nice!


----------



## ZeonJNix

Common Bermuda in my backyard at .425. Filling in well even with 3 dogs. Just applied first dose of PGR and liquid iron. Looking forward to seeing results of the PGR.


----------



## Meatpopsickle

Tifgrand at 10mm


----------



## LBK_419

Cdub5_ said:


> @LBK_419 like carpet! That is very flat looking, nice!


@Cdub5_ 
Thank you!


----------



## Sidney

I can finally post a pic! I finally got my grass looking like it was back in 2011. I have been able to spend more time on the yard this year than any of the last 9 years. And this is the results so far!

Don't mind the pine straw, I have to change the carburetor on my blower tomorrow and then I will roll it all up.

I will have some more pics tomorrow after I roll the pine straw.

Sidney


----------



## Sidney

This is what it looked like in 2011.


----------



## Cory

Almost there


----------



## Fishnugget

Cory said:


> Almost there


I think you are there :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

Fishnugget said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are there :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## DesertLawn

@Cory absolutely one of my favorite lawns on this site! Looks great!


----------



## Cory

@DesertLawn thanks!


----------



## Sidney

Cory said:


> Almost there


This is really amazing, every year I see it.


----------



## BentleyCooper

@Cory wow your yard is my goal. hmm you aren't far from me... tempted to rent a sod cutter and visit you in the middle of the night.. 😉


----------



## ashleykennedy27

Cory said:


> Almost there


This is amazing! What fertilizer/products do you mainly use? 
Thanks!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Still recovering from sand but getting there.


----------



## bondsman766

Just purchased a cal trimm but haven't used it yet. These photos were taken after using Honda rotary. Excited to dive into reel world.


----------



## bondsman766

Philly_Gunner said:


> Still recovering from sand but getting there.


Lookin good! Beautiful house as well.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

bondsman766 said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still recovering from sand but getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good! Beautiful house as well.
Click to expand...

Thank you, much appreciated!!


----------



## Jeff20

bondsman766 said:


> Just purchased a cal trimm but haven't used it yet. These photos were taken after using Honda rotary. Excited to dive into reel world.


Congrats on the new reel :clapping: Beautiful landscape and lawn. Don't get to excited and cut it all off at once. One notch at a time. Your not going to believe what a difference it's going to make. :thumbup:


----------



## bondsman766

Jeff20 said:


> bondsman766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased a cal trimm but haven't used it yet. These photos were taken after using Honda rotary. Excited to dive into reel world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new reel :clapping: Beautiful landscape and lawn. Don't get to excited and cut it all off at once. One notch at a time. Your not going to believe what a difference it's going to make. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you! If I may ask, how frequently should I cut to bring it down safely. Definitely adhering to the 1/3 rule but is every other day taking it down a 1/3ish acceptable?


----------



## southernbuckeye

I think you'll save a lot of time just resetting HOC once and cut it one level below your target HOC


----------



## RDZed

RDZed said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seed heads are starting to show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGR'd 10 days ago and havent cut since. Its maybe 1.25" after an initial .75 cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but it looks like it time for blades or blade sharpening. The tips are showing a lot of tear. Color is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man. That was the last spring cut with the highlift/bagging blades. Swapped them out with the summer mulch blades since.
Click to expand...

Follow up: Cut from 1.5-1.75ish down to it's natural happy place of .75, 2 days ago and it's already bounced back nicely...using my sharp mulch blades. No fancy stripes, just clean and smooth...


----------



## Cory

ashleykennedy27 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing! What fertilizer/products do you mainly use?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Nothing special these are the only ferts I've used this year except for some 13-13-13 from Lowe's I had left over after feeding the trees and bushes.


----------



## ladycage

Wow your lawn looks great. I was just at SiteOne and the sales agent wouldn't sell me 46-0-0, said it would fry my lawn, he suggested I buy 32-5-7 instead so I just left without buying anything.


----------



## Redtwin

ladycage said:


> Wow your lawn looks great. I was just at SiteOne and the sales agent wouldn't sell me 46-0-0, said it would fry my lawn, he suggested I buy 32-5-7 instead so I just left without buying anything.


What? Did he know you had Bermuda? I've heard of some having trouble buying stuff from Site One but luckily my guys here are extremely helpful.


----------



## ladycage

Yes I showed him a pic of the bare spots I want to push so that they can fill. He wouldn't sell me the 46-0-0 but kept trying to get me to buy 32-5-7 butI didn't buy anything because I already had 20-20-20 fertilizer and my soil test showed I need a balanced fert.


----------



## Redtwin

I'd rake that out and keep pushing with the balanced fert.


----------



## StormTrooper86

Last weekend I applied XGRN 8-1-8 very heavy on my 4000 sq ft area right before a big a storm. Just need to blow off the sidewalk and driveway.


----------



## ladycage

Redtwin said:


> I'd rake that out and keep pushing with the balanced fert.


Thanks for the advice. How often should I use to 20-20-20 in your opinion?


----------



## Redtwin

ladycage said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rake that out and keep pushing with the balanced fert.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. How often should I use to 20-20-20 in your opinion?
Click to expand...

Depends on how much you want to mow. I was pushing 1lb of N per month last year using monthly apps to get mine to fill in. You could spoon feed weekly with .25lb per 1000sf. When I say 1lb of N, I mean 1lb of N, P, and K using the 20-20-20.


----------



## capscrazy

New build in North Texas. First 3 pics are from end of April. Next few are early June. Getting there! Cutting with a Toro rotary - for now. Saving up for a reel mower!


----------



## Redtwin

@capscrazy Wow! That's looking good!


----------



## Getting Fat

@capscrazy keep it up, whatever you're doing is working


----------



## capscrazy

Getting Fat said:


> @capscrazy keep it up, whatever you're doing is working


Thanks! First layer of lawn leveling mixture has helped.


----------



## capscrazy

Redtwin said:


> @capscrazy Wow! That's looking good!


Definitely a work in progress but, it's also my "therapy" LOL!


----------



## Cory

Getting better every day.


----------



## Redtwin

Cory said:


> Getting better every day.


Looks fake! I mean that as a complement. I want to reach out and touch it!!!


----------



## ladycage

I know, I would hate to be his next door neighbor. I would pay and beg you to at least take care of the front yard thats next to yours for me.


----------



## parshisa

6" of rain and xgrn do the trick


----------



## M311att

Is this rust????I know I could use a sharpening.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Bermuda 2.5 inches


----------



## RDZed

Cory said:


> Getting better every day.


Dialed in bro. Looks dope.


----------



## ladycage

Your lawn looks great. I thought Bermuda looked best short but your's really looks good tall.



ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Bermuda 2.5 inches


----------



## bradleymichael

If you look closely at the top of the picture you can see a small bit of my domination line. My yard still has a lot of work but I'm pleased with how it is coming along seeing that this is my first year DIY'ing my yard.





The below is a flower box that I recently built, I had a bradford pear tree that blew over in a storm that was previously there.


----------



## Cdub5_

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Bermuda 2.5 inches


Definitely one of the best rotary mowed lawns on here. Very well done!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ladycage said:


> Your lawn looks great. I thought Bermuda looked best short but your's really looks good tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda 2.5 inches
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!!


Cdub5_ said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda 2.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the best rotary mowed lawns on here. Very well done!
Click to expand...

That is a HUGE compliment after seeing so many great lawns on the forum. Thank you very much!!


----------



## ladycage

What fertilizer do you use and how often to you put it down?



ThickLawnThickWife said:


> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks great. I thought Bermuda looked best short but your's really looks good tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda 2.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda 2.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely one of the best rotary mowed lawns on here. Very well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a HUGE compliment after seeing so many great lawns on the forum. Thank you very much!!
Click to expand...


----------



## critterdude311

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks great. I thought Bermuda looked best short but your's really looks good tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda 2.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda 2.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely one of the best rotary mowed lawns on here. Very well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a HUGE compliment after seeing so many great lawns on the forum. Thank you very much!!
Click to expand...

Looking awesome, great job! Just goes to show there are multiple ways to get 'er done!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ladycage said:


> What fertilizer do you use and how often to you put it down?
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks great. I thought Bermuda looked best short but your's really looks good tall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the best rotary mowed lawns on here. Very well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a HUGE compliment after seeing so many great lawns on the forum. Thank you very much!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I switch between GreenTrx and Carbon X every 5-6 weeks. In between granular apps I stagger FAS, molasses and Kelp4less Extreme Blend weekly or bi-weekly depending my schedule.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

critterdude311 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks great. I thought Bermuda looked best short but your's really looks good tall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the best rotary mowed lawns on here. Very well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a HUGE compliment after seeing so many great lawns on the forum. Thank you very much!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking awesome, great job! Just goes to show there are multiple ways to get 'er done!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.


----------



## ladycage

Would you mind telling me the amounts of Xtreme blend and FAS that you use weekly, I already have products.
Thanks so much. You are an inspiration that my grass has hope and can look good to.  
[/quote]

I switch between GreenTrx and Carbon X every 5-6 weeks. In between granular apps I stagger FAS, molasses and Kelp4less Extreme Blend weekly or bi-weekly depending my schedule.
[/quote]


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ladycage said:


> Would you mind telling me the amounts of Xtreme blend and FAS that you use weekly, I already have products.
> Thanks so much. You are an inspiration that my grass has hope and can look good to.


I switch between GreenTrx and Carbon X every 5-6 weeks. In between granular apps I stagger FAS, molasses and Kelp4less Extreme Blend weekly or bi-weekly depending my schedule.
[/quote]
[/quote]

Sent you a PM


----------



## Trippel24

Cory said:


> Getting better every day.


What HOC are you at? Those are some serious stripes for bermuda! :thumbup:


----------



## bradleymichael

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling me the amounts of Xtreme blend and FAS that you use weekly, I already have products.
> Thanks so much. You are an inspiration that my grass has hope and can look good to.
> 
> 
> 
> I switch between GreenTrx and Carbon X every 5-6 weeks. In between granular apps I stagger FAS, molasses and Kelp4less Extreme Blend weekly or bi-weekly depending my schedule.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sent you a PM
[/quote]

At what rate are you applying the Kelp4Less?


----------



## Cory

Trippel24 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What HOC are you at? Those are some serious stripes for bermuda! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

3/4"


----------



## wiredawg

Redtwin said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fake! I mean that as a complement. I want to reach out and touch it!!!
Click to expand...

IKR, Cory's lawn is simply freaking amazing year after year...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

bradleymichael said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling me the amounts of Xtreme blend and FAS that you use weekly, I already have products.
> Thanks so much. You are an inspiration that my grass has hope and can look good to.
> 
> 
> 
> I switch between GreenTrx and Carbon X every 5-6 weeks. In between granular apps I stagger FAS, molasses and Kelp4less Extreme Blend weekly or bi-weekly depending my schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM
[/quote]

At what rate are you applying the Kelp4Less?
[/quote]

10 grams/1000 every 2ish weeks.


----------



## bradleymichael

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I switch between GreenTrx and Carbon X every 5-6 weeks. In between granular apps I stagger FAS, molasses and Kelp4less Extreme Blend weekly or bi-weekly depending my schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At what rate are you applying the Kelp4Less?
Click to expand...

10 grams/1000 every 2ish weeks.
[/quote]

What about the molasses?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Cory said:


> Getting better every day.


I'm also at .75, with a GM 1600. Nowhere close to as smooth as Cory but I'm only 1 month post recovery from my first level.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

bradleymichael said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate are you applying the Kelp4Less?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 grams/1000 every 2ish weeks.
Click to expand...

What about the molasses?
[/quote]

3.6oz/1000 about every 3 weeks but I have seen some information that you can do as little as 3oz/1000 all the way up to 6oz/1000.


----------



## bradleymichael

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate are you applying the Kelp4Less?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 grams/1000 every 2ish weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the molasses?
Click to expand...

3.6oz/1000 about every 3 weeks but I have seen some information that you can do as little as 3oz/1000 all the way up to 6oz/1000.
[/quote]

Thank you so much! You have a beautiful yard!


----------



## acegator

Swardman pose 😂 my stripes suck and Not even close to the lawns on here but man I am glad to have green grass finally lol

Have to figure out this PGR stuff soon 😆


----------



## Cory

Philly_Gunner said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also at .75, with a GM 1600. Nowhere close to as smooth as Cory but I'm only 1 month post recovery from my first level.
Click to expand...

It will get there


----------



## FlyGrass

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> 3.6oz/1000 about every 3 weeks but I have seen some information that you can do as little as 3oz/1000 all the way up to 6oz/1000.


Best username on this site.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

FlyGrass said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.6oz/1000 about every 3 weeks but I have seen some information that you can do as little as 3oz/1000 all the way up to 6oz/1000.
> 
> 
> 
> Best username on this site.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thanks!!


----------



## ladycage

Your lawn looks great, nice green color :thumbup:



acegator said:


> Swardman pose 😂 my stripes suck and Not even close to the lawns on here but man I am glad to have green grass finally lol
> 
> Have to figure out this PGR stuff soon 😆


----------



## Redtwin

We got almost 4" of rain yesterday. It was glorious!!! Thank God I have it back under regulation. I'm still mowing every other day. I may have to bump up my T-Nex rate and just deal with some temporary bronzing.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Dropped my Honda to the lowest front wheel setting and left back at second lowest. I have areas struggling with thin soil and hard packed clay from construction. Lawn is a year old and it's obvious I need to pull plugs and top dress/level a bunch of areas. I am planning on using a 50/50 mix of sand and screened top soil. I am attempting to build the soil up as well as smooth out the lawn.


----------



## Brodgers88

Happy fourth of July!


----------



## NWGALawn706

Great pics everyone! How are y'all striping Bermuda?! I need to know!!! Lol


----------



## Benwag

@NWGALawn706 might put this in the 2020 photos. Not sure what mower you're cutting with but I go over the same stripes twice and they're much more noticeable


----------



## Hollandbt

Still recovering from a reset scalp about 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Brodgers88 said:


> Happy fourth of July!


Gorgeous!! What HOC and cultivar?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Added some stripes at .75 in honor of the 4th. Stars are way beyond my capabilities without paint. 😂


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Redtwin said:


> We got almost 4" of rain yesterday. It was glorious!!! Thank God I have it back under regulation. I'm still mowing every other day. I may have to bump up my T-Nex rate and just deal with some temporary bronzing.


I get those same edge marks in mine unless I mow 90's every time. Any idea how we fix that? I always check HOC, blade sharpness all the way across on every blade, slowed my mowing speed down, etc. I'm at .75...Does it need a lower HOC?


----------



## Redtwin

Philly_Gunner said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got almost 4" of rain yesterday. It was glorious!!! Thank God I have it back under regulation. I'm still mowing every other day. I may have to bump up my T-Nex rate and just deal with some temporary bronzing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get those same edge marks in mine unless I mow 90's every time. Any idea how we fix that? I always check HOC, blade sharpness all the way across on every blade, slowed my mowing speed down, etc. I'm at .75...Does it need a lower HOC?
Click to expand...

I blame it on the lawn not being perfectly smooth. It seems to be worse in the bumpy areas where the turf is thicker. It happens in the same areas regardless of the direction of mow. The only good thing is that it typically recovers pretty quickly and is not noticeable after 4-5 days.


----------



## radarksu

Independence Day double cut!





Still working on some weeds in the backyard.


----------



## JRS 9572

2nd batch of TNex Thursday night. Hasn't slowed the seed heads that much, but it has slowed the clippings dramatically.


----------



## Hollandbt

Before iron and scalp and 2 weeks after.


----------



## ladycage

Big difference the iron made to the lawn. Great color.


----------



## Hollandbt

Thank you. I have always used the granular ironite and whatever small amount that was in the granular fertilizer that I use. This is the first year that I have used the liquid and I am happy with the results.


----------



## rjw0283

At 7/8. It's too low for my unleveled yard. The grass is healthy and it's thickening up nicely. I'm bumping up HOC to a smidge under an inch. It scalps areas at 7/8. I need to level but it's HOT,! I'm shooting for next spring. The color isn't uniform, but it's probably from it being cut high in some areas and lower in others because of the unlevelness.
Pay no attention to the scalping at the bottom of pic. That was a front roller mishap 😂


----------



## jim7white

New guy, first post. I have Tiffway2 in southern california, looking to learn how to green it up. Cutting to 3/8 every other day. Once my sprayer arrives I will be laying down PGR.


----------



## Murfandturf

Some Texas stripes before an app of TNex


----------



## NWGALawn706

Benwag said:


> @NWGALawn706 might put this in the 2020 photos. Not sure what mower you're cutting with but I go over the same stripes twice and they're much more noticeable


Toro 22" Recycler... So you stripe with rotary?


----------



## cutigers08

jim7white said:


> New guy, first post. I have Tiffway2 in southern california, looking to learn how to green it up. Cutting to 3/8 every other day. Once my sprayer arrives I will be laying down PGR.


1# of nitrogen/k once a month or so during growing season and a healthy amount of iron should do the trick. I spray Feature 6-0-0 with my PGR apps and it gives it a really nice dark green color.


----------



## Benwag

@NWGALawn706 i stripe with a greens mower, hopefully some others will have some input on rotary. All I know is the striping kits that roll behind your mower for a rotary but have no experience with one


----------



## Hollandbt

@NWGALawn706 Some use a PVC pipe behind their rotary. There's a rotary with a rear drum/roller instead of rear wheels. It's called a Masport Rotarola. Toro also has something similar called a Prostripe 560. I use the Masport and have had great success. Still not "reel" low, but it does give a good stripe.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Little bit of plaid for today's mow job. Still needs some leveling work in spots but I'm happy with how it's looking so far this year.


----------



## HectorT

3k of St.augustine in Florida


----------



## Benwag

Another quick and heavy shower, 2 inches of rain but grass looks nice with some moisture on it.


----------



## tcorbitt20

The more I mow, the more I want a triplex. It's hot, I'm fat, and I'm getting lazier as I age.


----------



## jim7white

cutigers08 said:


> jim7white said:
> 
> 
> 
> New guy, first post. I have Tiffway2 in southern california, looking to learn how to green it up. Cutting to 3/8 every other day. Once my sprayer arrives I will be laying down PGR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1# of nitrogen/k once a month or so during growing season and a healthy amount of iron should do the trick. I spray Feature 6-0-0 with my PGR apps and it gives it a really nice dark green color.
Click to expand...

Here comes the green. T Nex at .2 per 1000, a bag of ironite, and raised HOC to 0.5. Greening up nicely.


----------



## reidgarner

Been a minute since I've been on here but ...


----------



## rntaylo

Zeon is starting to look really nice. Was slow to establish but has taken off in the last couple weeks. Dog was smelling something good so I couldn't get him to look at me.


----------



## BentleyCooper

backyard the other night. hard to pass up a good sunset pic


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Tiftuf at 3/4.. could use some iron.


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> Tiftuf at 3/4.. could use some iron.


Looks great! Haven't seen this one in a while!


----------



## zcabe

Mowed front yard at 3/4" HOC. Finally started getting hot here and allowing Bermuda to fill in where I sprayed out the rest of some lingering PRG and some goose grass about 4 weeks ago. Been hitting it heavy with Carbon X at 5lbs/1000k every other week for the last 6 weeks. First time ever applying T-nex. Spraying at .75oz/1000k, 1oz/1000k of Feature 6-0-0, 3oz/1000k of Lesco 12-0-0, and 1.5oz of surfactant.


----------



## Benwag

Hope the quality comes through on this photo, this is champions Bermuda from Settindown Creek golf course with some great greens here in Atlanta Georgia. From September a few years ago.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Tiftuf at 7/8"


----------



## zoysialover

rntaylo said:


> Zeon is starting to look really nice. Was slow to establish but has taken off in the last couple weeks. Dog was smelling something good so I couldn't get him to look at me.


@rntaylo - Your zeon looks great now, but you better get a reel mower soon to keep the HOC between 0.5-.75". If not, say bye bye to that beautiful lawn. Take it from someone who knows. My rotary couldn't keep the HOC down so I kept raising it so it wouldn't stall the mower. Before I knew it, my HOC was 3 inches and my lawn looked terrible with crazy amounts of thatch. Save yourself the heartache and make your investment now along with a strict regimen of antifungal treatments for dollar spot and brown patch. You can thank me later.


----------



## parshisa

Took 3 months and lawn looks amazing IMO. Some milo and xgrn for the last 2 months.


----------



## parshisa




----------



## ZeonJNix

Raised HOC on the Zeon to .75. Looking really good except for the dollar spot I'm dealing with. 😡


----------



## ZeonJNix

Backyard common Bermuda @ .5


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## Cdub5_

Some truly amazing lawns this year. Well done everyone!


----------



## WNC_WHEE




----------



## Philly_Gunner

419 cut at .7" Sprayed some AMS yesterday and it bronzed it some, dropped the HOC to .6 to get rid of some of the canopy.


----------



## Meximusprime

Happy how the backyard Celebration is coming along at almost 3 months old. Helped that I put it through a lot in the first month. Thinking of doing a verticut tonight and cut it a notch lower to around 5/8. Been maintaining at 3/4.

Should recover quickly as we are expecting some good rains this weekend.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

parshisa said:


>


Your yard is a beaut! How are you able to keep edges from crisping in Texas??


----------



## parshisa

ashleykennedy27 said:


> parshisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard is a beaut! How are you able to keep edges from crisping in Texas??
Click to expand...

Honestly, don't know. My sprinklers have crappy coverage (not sticking out high enough to spread water evenly), so I'm having to water manually with the orbit rotational head. What i'm doing though, is I'm applying a touch more of the XGN on the edges, not sure if this helps or not. Here's the pic from two days ago after decent rain after two weeks drought. Also, I've had two applications of humic acid done, but again, not sure if that really helps. Sorry, can't be much of the help.


----------



## ashleykennedy27

How often are you applying Humic? @parshisa


----------



## parshisa

ashleykennedy27 said:


> How often are you applying Humic? @parshisa


I've done it twice with a month in between applications. I think I've put it down at 4lbs/1M. I'd need to look back at my log book when I'm home for more precise info


----------



## ashleykennedy27

Okay, thanks!! @parshisa


----------



## capscrazy

capscrazy said:


> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @capscrazy keep it up, whatever you're doing is working
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! First layer of lawn leveling mixture has helped.
Click to expand...

Just picked up a 25" 10blade McLane reel mower! In for service now and praying I don't need a new bed knife. What does everybody think about HOC? I'm at 2" now. I don't want to be super short but, should I just slam it down to 1" in one blow? How long will it take to recover? Hope everyone is healthy & safe!!!


----------



## Murfandturf




----------



## Cory




----------



## Bunnysarefat

Shout out to all the lawn kings on America's favorite website, thelawnforum.com. Lots of y'all killing it. Too many to name!


----------



## slammed68

The difference a week makes...


----------



## zcabe

Still trying to get mine to fill in completely. Cut Wednesday and spread 5lbs/1,000sf of Carbon X before leaving to go out of town for the weekend.


----------



## Cdub5_

@Cory goodness look at that color difference between your lawn and your neighbors :mrgreen: I'd hate to live next door to you LOL :lol:


----------



## MarkV

Meximusprime said:


>


That is killing it for a side yard in my book. Which direction does that face? I have 10 ft between my house and my neighbors house to the east and I'm probably 50% dirt. 

@Cory I've enjoyed your yard from the first pic you posted. I don't know how we have other yards of the month with yours on here.


----------



## Ware

Meximusprime said:


> Happy how the backyard Celebration is coming along at almost 3 months old. Helped that I put it through a lot in the first month. Thinking of doing a verticut tonight and cut it a notch lower to around 5/8. Been maintaining at 3/4.
> 
> Should recover quickly as we are expecting some good rains this weekend.


+1 on the side yard! But how do you mow under that swing set?!


----------



## mitch1588

.5" Double Cut Zoysia


----------



## Ware

mitch1588 said:


> .5" Double Cut Zoysia


Nice work!


----------



## Redtwin

mitch1588 said:


> .5" Double Cut Zoysia


Nice... which cultivar is that?


----------



## mitch1588

Redtwin said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .5" Double Cut Zoysia
> 
> Nice... which cultivar is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. Any ideas?
Click to expand...


----------



## Redtwin

Not sure. Looks like a fine texture variety. Maybe zeon?


----------



## drfous

Happy in the heat. 1/2 HOC.


----------



## Thor865




----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon at .75





Bermuda at .55


----------



## Cdub5_

tcorbitt20 said:


>


Did you build your house in the middle of a fairway? haha
That first view looks amazing!
Grass looks great, too!!


----------



## FATC1TY

This is after a cut, and the bronzing from a bit too much Feature and PGR being used again after a month or two. TifTuf bermuda @ .60 inches in the GA heat.


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> This is after a cut, and the bronzing from a bit too much Feature and PGR being used again after a month or two. TifTuf bermuda @ .60 inches in the GA heat.


Still looks great. Nice work!


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## Ware

LBK_419 said:


>


Congrats!


----------



## Jono59

Threw down a few contour curves.. not bad for a rotary cut on builder grade Bermuda...also dominating the neighbor!!! Lol


----------



## Meximusprime

Ware said:


> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy how the backyard Celebration is coming along at almost 3 months old. Helped that I put it through a lot in the first month. Thinking of doing a verticut tonight and cut it a notch lower to around 5/8. Been maintaining at 3/4.
> 
> Should recover quickly as we are expecting some good rains this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the side yard! But how do you mow under that swing set?!
Click to expand...

Thank you @MarkV and @Ware The side yard faces East and before the Celebration the old Tifway 419 was very thin. I usually rest the swings/etc on other parts of the playset including the A pillar so I can duck and cut! Lol


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Compared to most on here, I don't look good. But this lawn is a year old and you can see it needs to be leveled. But mowing every 3 days, water and 24-0-11 Lesco fert is really helping a ton. Trying to push growth laterally and will come back next summer with sand to fill in low spots.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

If you ever doubted Bermuda's ability to spread...


----------



## Redtwin

ENC_Lawn said:


> If you ever doubted Bermuda's ability to spread...


The only thing I'm doubting is your straight edging. :lol:

Just kidding... I do way worse every time I touch the edger. My wife does it for me.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Redtwin lol :lol:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Found my sweet spot at .75". Lawn is loving this height.


----------



## mwemaxxowner

We bought a modular home and had it put on a piece of property we had. We moved in in March, the yard was a mess from being an empty lot for years and then from the construction.

I laid 7 pallets of centipede in April. I used to work for a Landscaping company where we primarily did the rough and final grades and laid sod. I did everything right, prepped, tilled, raked the ground. We I laid the sod and watered the bajeezus out of it. The sod was in terrible shape when we got it though. Very fragile, falling apart, etc. It just didn't do very well, and the sod company warrantied it and delivered me 7 MORE pallets free!

I didn't even ask for it. I sent a friend of mine who ordered the sod for me some photos of the dead spots asking for advice. A few minutes later he called and said he forwarded the photos to the sod farm, and they said they had some other issues on other orders from the same field and it was going to be warrantied in full.

Well that worked out great. I laid the second batch in the early June. I didn't pull up and replace any but a few of the worst spots from the first batch. This allowed me to cover other bare areas that I hadn't planned to sod, as well as where we had excavated dirt for the driveway and spread the excess out. It allowed me to fix all that.

I put a lot of effort into saving the first batch and getting it to fill in where it was bare, and the second batch was beautiful! I have it all decently well established and looking alright. Due to the way it was sort of laid in spots and patches it's a bit bumpy. I will top dress and level it with sand after it greens up next year.


----------



## ltsibley

Favorite mow of the year so far back on July 7th. 5/8" with GM1000. This is a mixture of Bermuda and Zoysia...Zoysia is in the shaded area under the tree, can't really see it in this picture.


----------



## Brodgers88

Philly_Gunner said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fourth of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! What HOC and cultivar?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Latitude 36 Bermuda, 7/16" HOC in that particular photo.


----------



## RaginCajun

Got my first true domination line documented. Striped the backyard. Not bad for a St. A lawn.


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Cut at about 2.5"


----------



## rjw0283

I can't ever get the stripes to stay long, maybe because I'm at 1 inch? And it's not the levelist?
It's getting thick!


----------



## Brou

Do you have a roller on the mower?

My HOC is 1.25" and the stripes stay a couple of days with a grooved front roller.


----------



## rjw0283

Kamauxx said:


> Do you have a roller on the mower?
> 
> My HOC is 1.25" and the stripes stay a couple of days with a grooved front roller.


It's toro flex 21 greensmower. It's stripes if I mow the same way for a few weeks. I just mixed up the stripe pattern. It keeps stripe for a day, maybe it's normal


----------



## Hawgwild69

Ready for some Covid-19 SEC football....maybe!


----------



## Ware

Hawgwild69 said:


> Ready for some Covid-19 SEC football....maybe!


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Meximusprime

Dethatched backyard celebration on July 24. Pics are one week apart. Thinking I should scarify whole yard next time.


----------



## andymac7

First post this year of the lawn! Please excuse the poor cell phone quality, and the temporary AC in the garage window where the wife kicked me out there for my workouts Lol.

I bought a used Jacobsen TriKing 1900D this year, and am overall pleased with how it's been cutting my Yukon. HOC is .75". I'm just trying to learn the in's and out's of riding reel mowers. The toughest thing for me has been reel-to-bedknife adustment. It seems like it's hard to get it just right.

Anyway, as you can see it really doesn't "stripe" even though it's got front and rear rollers. Maybe because of the 84" cut? I don't know, but it's still a vast improvement over my rotary, having to set it above 2.5". I have a REALLY bumpy lawn and it's amazing how this thing glides over all the humps and bumps.

One final note, I'm debating on letting it get taller and "furry" for winter. I can start another thread if need be, but what's the consensus on this? does it really help protect any from cold? I'm in the upper transition zone.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

RaginCajun said:


> Got my first true domination line documented. Striped the backyard. Not bad for a St. A lawn.


I'm usually not a St A fan but that's impressive.


----------



## RaginCajun

> I'm usually not a St A fan but that's impressive.


Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Redtwin

Verticut with SunJoe on -10, then scalped down to 1/4". It's not the finest warm season lawn you will find on this thread... for now.


----------



## anthonybilotta




----------



## mitch1588

Hawgwild69 said:


> Ready for some Covid-19 SEC football....maybe!


How did you paint the logo?


----------



## Sbcgenii

Redtwin said:


> Verticut with SunJoe on -10, then scalped down to 1/4". It's not the finest warm season lawn you will find on this thread... for now.


 Now that is a HOC reset. :thumbup:


----------



## SumBeach35

Hawgwild69 said:


> Ready for some Covid-19 SEC football....maybe!


NICE!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@mrigney I noticed you have Emerald Zoysia in the front lawn and Celebration (very aggressive Culitvar) in the back lawn.

Do you mind sharing any reel world feedback.

Is one cultivar overtaking the other where they meet?

Which cultivar do you prefer?

How much less do you have to mow the Zoysia vs Bermuda?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

anthonybilotta said:


>


Good looking lawn, great cut consistency. Are you maintaining half of your neighbors front lawn too?? 😂


----------



## Hollandbt

anthonybilotta said:


>


I like the natural edge square tree ring. I have natural edge round tree rings and they aren't quite perfectly round anymore.


----------



## anthonybilotta

@Philly_Gunner thanks man !

I took over part of my neighbors front lawn after hurricane Harvey. When I redid the lawn, I told my neighbor that I could sod their portion and maintain it, or my Bermuda grass could slowly take over their st Augustine. They obliged !


----------



## balistek

i ran out of sunlight. I tried putting some stripes. I hope they last for tomorrow.


----------



## Hawgwild69

I bought a stencil set from Learfield ($100) along with grass paint. The grass paint is not cheap and I've found that paint from Walmart does a great job and doesn't hurt the bermuda. I looked on the website and I couldn't find anyone selling a lawn stencil for Alabama. What the heck?


----------



## testwerke

Front yard Zoysia looking very happy. Post-mow and a rain shower. Carbon x two weeks ago.


----------



## balistek

put down Tnex- 0.1 per k with 2.5oz Feature per k. Granular Azoyx prior.


----------



## The_iHenry




----------



## Redtwin

The_iHenry said:


>


Nice! Is that TifTuf? You have the same issues on the fringe as Ben Simms. Do you think it is the turning motion with the greensmower? I have a similar area around a landscape box where I have to make a sharp turn.


----------



## mitch1588

Hawgwild69 said:


> I bought a stencil set from Learfield ($100) along with grass paint. The grass paint is not cheap and I've found that paint from Walmart does a great job and doesn't hurt the bermuda. I looked on the website and I couldn't find anyone selling a lawn stencil for Alabama. What the heck?


Thanks. I was looking around too and couldn't find anything.


----------



## The_iHenry

@Redtwin thanks! Tbh im not sure what blend it is. I know I have princess 77 in there because I over seeded with that when i first moved in 3 years ago. That might be the reason but I also had some weeds in those areas too.


----------



## Trippel24

Not bad stripes for .5 hoc Bermuda.


----------



## Ware

Trippel24 said:


> Not bad stripes for .5 hoc Bermuda.


Looks great!


----------



## Trippel24

Ware said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad stripes for .5 hoc Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## potterwc

Tif419 hanging in there with 100 degree heat almost everyday and a water restriction. I'm ready for some cooler weather.


----------



## Trippel24

potterwc said:


> Tif419 hanging in there with 100 degree heat almost everyday and a water restriction. I'm ready for some cooler weather.


I understand the struggle. We had 24 straight days from July 6th to the 30th above 100. I thought about raising my hoc, but was too lazy to adjust the mower 😂. Your green looks great👍!


----------



## cnet24

The beginning of a front yard landscape reno. Enjoying my coffee watching another Bradford Pear being cut down- almost as enjoyable as morning coffee at the beach.


----------



## Redtwin

@potterwc what HOC do you have for the green? That looks great for having such high temperatures.


----------



## andymac7

cnet24 said:


> The beginning of a front yard landscape reno. Enjoying my coffee watching another Bradford Pear being cut down- almost as enjoyable as morning coffee at the beach.


Excellent choice. IMO Bradfords are overly planted, weak and dangerous when they get big. Folks up here in Ohio are seemingly obsessed with them, and I don't know why.


----------



## cnet24

@andymac7 agreed. We are planting an okame cherry in its place. I'm looking forward to not having to rake up leaves for the next few years.


----------



## andymac7

cnet24 said:


> @andymac7 agreed. We are planting an okame cherry in its place. I'm looking forward to not having to rake up leaves for the next few years.


Nice! I know this is a lawn thread, so I won't hijack it, but I love trees in general. They were my "first love" before this whole bermuda grass thing set in. Lol. I think I just want to steal all of the trees from the south though, because I have lots of Loblolly pine, even a Slash and Longleafs, 2 southern maggies, palmetto bushes, etc etc. (Have a look a page or two back in this thread, and you'll get the idea :lol: )


----------



## potterwc

Redtwin said:


> @potterwc what HOC do you have for the green? That looks great for having such high temperatures.


Thank you, I am currently cutting at .52". Strange how this is the first year I have taken the HOC below .75" this is the healthiest it has ever looked. Next spring I am going to take it down to 0.375". I don't really care to have an putting green but I do like to hit pitch shots at it from the shade of the patio.


----------



## potterwc

Trippel24 said:


> potterwc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tif419 hanging in there with 100 degree heat almost everyday and a water restriction. I'm ready for some cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the struggle. We had 24 straight days from July 6th to the 30th above 100. I thought about raising my hoc, but was too lazy to adjust the mower 😂. Your green looks great👍!
Click to expand...

So far this year has been cake compared to last year. We had a good spring and an occasional storm blow through this summer to help with mid week watering, but nothing cumulative like we need. Last year I think we had 90 something days at 100 straight and it was no fun.


----------



## Trippel24

potterwc said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potterwc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tif419 hanging in there with 100 degree heat almost everyday and a water restriction. I'm ready for some cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the struggle. We had 24 straight days from July 6th to the 30th above 100. I thought about raising my hoc, but was too lazy to adjust the mower 😂. Your green looks great👍!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far this year has been cake compared to last year. We had a good spring and an occasional storm blow through this summer to help with mid week watering, but nothing cumulative like we need. Last year I think we had 90 something days at 100 straight and it was no fun.
Click to expand...

Ya we never really get below 95, but we have no rain at all during the summer. Good thing I have Bermuda :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda




----------



## DJLCN

@Hawgwild69 You're a bad influence. Woo Pig Sooie!

More to come......


----------



## Getting Fat

DJLCN said:


> @Hawgwild69 You're a bad influence. Woo Pig Sooie!
> 
> More to come......


good thing y'all are better at growing grass than you are at playing football 

looks awesome


----------



## JRS 9572

@DJLCN my condolences on the two extra games you all were handed. Brutal.

Thought this captured the screw job

https://youtu.be/wYkc72gqCCM


----------



## Ware

JRS 9572 said:


> @DJLCN my condolences on the two extra games you all were handed. Brutal.
> 
> Thought this captured the screw job


It could end up being the toughest schedule we never played. I'm hopeful, but not convinced they'll actually play.


----------



## ksturfguy

Might be a long year for both our teams lol and looks awesome @DJLCN


----------



## MarkV

#stripes HOC 5/8"


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed zoysia today with my Exmark 30".


----------



## Hollandbt




----------



## jasonbraswell

The best it's looked for me yet.
New treatment of 24-0-11 watered in and a new cut @ 2"


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda

Had a short drought but after a day of good rain we got some good color back. Nothing better than that rain water.


----------



## Brodgers88

Night time pictures after a fresh mow. 1/2" hoc


----------



## SumBeach35

Brodgers88 said:


> Night time pictures after a fresh mow. 1/2" hoc


Looking good!!


----------



## mwemaxxowner

The grass making an appearance on my baby girl's first day of 4K!

Now I'm thinking I should have edged this weekend 😂.


----------



## Redtwin

mwemaxxowner said:


> The grass making an appearance on my baby girl's first day of 4K!
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have edged this weekend 😂.


The best looking grass always photo bombs!


----------



## spud

Brodgers88 said:


> Night time pictures after a fresh mow. 1/2" hoc


Just WOW!


----------



## Trent161

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## Bermuda Butcher

Baby Butcher blowing the grass off.

Teaching Bubba Butcher to mow using a rotary.


----------



## sabanist

After an ap of chelated iron and humic between rains yesterday feel like the lawn is pic worthy now so..


----------



## capscrazy

Here is the progression on my back and side yard. Still cutting front with manual reel mower (UGH!) because we are late in the season. Neighbors are in awe with the yard as it stands - I thank them and can't wait to hear what they say in Spring 2021! Oh, grooved roller for McLane is supposed to be here tomorrow! BTW - I'm in far North Dallas.

October 2019


June 2020 - rotary cut



August 2020 - backyard after beta-test with (finally!!!) McLane reel mower - wife was PISSED before it grew in. Had ZERO understanding what HOC reset meant. Now she loves it! "You could play golf on this!" 


August 2020 - side yard after HOC adjustment and heavy dose of Fertilome


----------



## ashleykennedy27

sabanist said:


> After an ap of chelated iron and humic between rains yesterday feel like the lawn is pic worthy now so..


Nice! How many days/weeks apart did you apply your Humic?


----------



## sabanist

ashleykennedy27 said:


> sabanist said:
> 
> 
> 
> After an ap of chelated iron and humic between rains yesterday feel like the lawn is pic worthy now so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! How many days/weeks apart did you apply your Humic?
Click to expand...

thanks.

I laid the lawn down in two phases. One half was in late june and the other half was in late july/aug.

I applied a 10-10-10 fert around august 15th. then I threw down the iron and humic acid day before yesterday. first time ever using it.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Almost completely recovered from a HOC reset 11 days ago. Still not as low as I'd like, but there's always next year. Anybody got a verticutter for sale?


----------



## mitch1588




----------



## DLav8r

New lawn finally starting to respond with nearly an inch of rain daily this week. Biostims showing good progress. 2" HOC yesterday. Still fighting seed heads (all summer long). PGR has only a few days of suppression left.


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## Ware

reidgarner said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Three days since being mowed. It's popping!


----------



## wking

Got a mow in before the weekend! Finally recovering some from the PGR bronzing on edges of the lawn.



Who's going to overseed some PRG this winter?


----------



## Vandy

First year Bermuda lawn that was sodded last august. Need to level so I can mow lower.


----------



## testwerke

Did a hoc reset on part of the backyard bermuda last month. Just mowed for the after photo.


----------



## Kustrud

Big bladed Zoysia (cannot remember the name) at 1.5"!


----------



## Tmank87

Growing like damn gang busters. Secretly ready to get a little break for the fall/winter.


----------



## JRS 9572

Brodgers88 said:


> Night time pictures after a fresh mow. 1/2" hoc


SHOW OFF!!!
Great job.


----------



## Mondeh6




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Tmank87 said:


> Growing like damn gang busters. Secretly ready to get a little break for the fall/winter.


Beautiful!!! Nice job on your property.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Lawn is coming back after some much needed rain. Definitely dominating the neighbors.


----------



## Tmank87

Philly_Gunner said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing like damn gang busters. Secretly ready to get a little break for the fall/winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Nice job on your property.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, much appreciated


----------



## Vandy

Philly_Gunner said:


> Lawn is coming back after some much needed rain. Definitely dominating the neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the perfect yard. Nice lawn 😍


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Vandy said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn is coming back after some much needed rain. Definitely dominating the neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the perfect yard. Nice lawn 😍
Click to expand...

Wow, thank you so much...it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## smusgrav

Finally getting some stripes on the lawn!


----------



## Bmossin

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Got some good stripes today.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Lawn is finally recovering from all the July and August drought. 7" of rain in the last 2 weeks has been a blessing for sure.


----------



## Hollandbt

We had 5+ inches of much needed rain last week.


----------



## ZeonJNix




----------



## zcabe

Still slowly filling in some bare areas contributed to Spring Dead Spot.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Lawnboy_03 said:


> Got some good stripes today.


Is that Bermuda growing underneath all those trees? That's impressive!


----------



## rjw0283

@Lawnboy_03 Those trees and that grass! Definitely one of the coolest lawns on here.


----------



## Ccnewton

First year actually taking care of my centipede lawn. Long way to go, but the hard work this year is paying off.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ZeonJNix said:


>


Man, those stripes are LEGIT!! 💈


----------



## Dcg4x

Finally got the irrigation trench lines blended


----------



## Redtwin

I did a double-double to get it ready for the Hurricane Michael 2-year anniversary photo. Still not brave enough to overseed with PRG. Here's to hoping for another mild winter.


----------



## dman




----------



## SC Grass Loon

Redtwin said:


> I did a double-double to get it ready for the Hurricane Michael 2-year anniversary photo. Still not brave enough to overseed with PRG. Here's to hoping for another mild winter.


That is looking great!

Michael was such a beast. We drove from SC to SanDestin for Thanksgiving and starting North of Ashburn, GA started to see damage (pivots overturned and Pecan orchards decimated) and it just kept getting worse down into Marianna, with debris piles and blue tarps on basically every roof. I-10 still had blown over trees on the shoulders for a good bit of that stretch. Have you seen the Brett Adair footage from Michael where the surge caught him by surprise? That was insane to watch live.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


>


Looking great, as always. :thumbup:


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave a quick cut. Temperatures are cooling down but we should be in the 70S for the foreseeable future.

Also tended to my new sage.


----------



## jim7white

16 days after overseeding.


----------



## Biggmike315




----------



## Biggmike315




----------



## Biggmike315

After& Before(Nov2016)


----------



## Hawgwild69

I swear, U of A needs to hire us to get their turf into shape! That looks beautiful, I can't wait for the green up!


----------



## dmouw




----------



## traderntexas

Benwag said:


> Hope the quality comes through on this photo, this is champions Bermuda from Settindown Creek golf course with some great greens here in Atlanta Georgia. From September a few years ago.


I put this down in my backyard last week. Starting a putting green with Champions bermuda.


----------

